# Oil Change info needed for 2013 CC 2.0 TSi



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

I have had my CC for nearly a year now. The Dealer wants to much to change my oil. So I was looking into purchasing my own filter and probably go with the Castrol Syntec Made in Germany 0w40 or 5w40. 

It gets cold here, which do I choose?

I was going to order my Mahle oil filter from Amazon for the quick Prime shipping but their site says the filter (OC456) does not fit the CC. But RockAuto says it does. 

Can someone give me some insight on which filter or filters I should be considering as well as oil?

Thanks!


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembled-by-ecs-parts/oil-service-kit/20tprmoilkt/

This is what I use for my 2013 CC three times a year.


----------



## NoTorq (Jul 14, 2015)

5w40 is perfectly fine and why not just pick up a few oem oil filters? They are cheap enough as it is. https://www.vwminutemanparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-oil-filter-06j115403q $9 and change not too bad.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ryan_CC said:


> I have had my CC for nearly a year now. The Dealer wants to much to change my oil. So I was looking into purchasing my own filter and probably go with the Castrol Syntec Made in Germany 0w40 or 5w40.
> 
> It gets cold here, which do I choose?
> 
> ...


stick with any 502 spec oil. I personal use "German Castrol" 0w-30. for filters I use OEM or Mann. https://www.ecstuning.com/b-mann-parts/oil-filter-priced-each/06j115403c~man/


----------



## Mainline123456 (Feb 24, 2017)

XxBlackdaethxX said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembled-by-ecs-parts/oil-service-kit/20tprmoilkt/
> 
> This is what I use for my 2013 CC three times a year.


You change out your drain plug every oil change? Is that normal? I've done 3 oil changes in my CC and used the stock drain plug with a new crush washer.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ryan_CC said:


> I have had my CC for nearly a year now. The Dealer wants to much to change my oil. So I was looking into purchasing my own filter and probably go with the Castrol Syntec Made in Germany 0w40 or 5w40.
> 
> It gets cold here, which do I choose?
> 
> ...


Castrol Edge 0w40 is made in Belgium now.

Buy a Mann filter iirc, 719/45, which is made in Germany.

You can use an oil extractor to suck it out through the dipstick.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Who changes their oil by sucking it out of the dipstick tube? It sounds like three times the work of just draining it the normal way.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Scoper50 said:


> Who changes their oil by sucking it out of the dipstick tube? It sounds like three times the work of just draining it the normal way.


it's an approved method by VW.

It's a whole lot easier than the traditional method with less clean up. You don't have to worry about getting your car onto ramps, nor removing the under slash shield, or worry about the chance the dealership tech stripping the threads on the oil drain plug or not.

you insert the hose into the dipstick, pump it to create a vacuum and wait about 10 minutes. You also don't have to worry about the oil drain pan positioning that oil will miss the pan during the drain process from start to finish, nor would need to clean the pan after you empty used oil into suitable containers.

It's less mess and fuss to worry about.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> it's an approved method by VW.
> 
> It's a whole lot easier than the traditional method with less clean up. You don't have to worry about getting your car onto ramps, nor removing the under slash shield, or worry about the chance the dealership tech stripping the threads on the oil drain plug or not.
> 
> ...


Pretty easy on the CC as there is no need to remove the splash shield and the filter is removed from the top.


----------



## JayS_VW (Jul 16, 2015)

After reading 100's of posts debating oil I decided to ask a buddy who owns a local shop specializing in European cars. He recommended Motul 8100 X-cess in 5-40. Said they've been running it for the last 8 years year round in WNY's climate with great results.
https://www.amazon.com/Motul-007250-X-cess-Synthetic-Gasoline/dp/B004LEYIQ8

I'll 2nd using the oil extractor and the Mann filter. I got my last filter from Amazon, Mann 719/45. Amazon's site says it doesn't fit my CC but it fit just fine and lots of the comments were from people using them on the 2.0 TSI.


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

JayS_VW said:


> After reading 100's of posts debating oil I decided to ask a buddy who owns a local shop specializing in European cars. He recommended Motul 8100 X-cess in 5-40. Said they've been running it for the last 8 years year round in WNY's climate with great results.
> https://www.amazon.com/Motul-007250-X-cess-Synthetic-Gasoline/dp/B004LEYIQ8
> 
> I'll 2nd using the oil extractor and the Mann filter. I got my last filter from Amazon, Mann 719/45. Amazon's site says it doesn't fit my CC but it fit just fine and lots of the comments were from people using them on the 2.0 TSI.


Thanks for all the suggestions! I ended up ordering the Mann 719/45 oil filter and also a Fumoto quick drain oil pan plug F106N. Since I have Prime shipping, it was a near no brainer to just order from Amazon. 

Now my next quest will be finding the Good Castrol 5w40 or 0w40. What's the difference between the 2?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Ryan_CC said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! I ended up ordering the Mann 719/45 oil filter and also a Fumoto quick drain oil pan plug F106N. Since I have Prime shipping, it was a near no brainer to just order from Amazon.
> 
> Now my next quest will be finding the Good Castrol 5w40 or 0w40. What's the difference between the 2?


I use Castrol Edge 0w-40 (meets the required VW specs) from Wal Mart for less than $23  I use it on both my 2012 CC and my 2007 Passat. Neither one consumes any significant amount of oil (Passat is at 202K miles) I also swear by Mann oil and air filters


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Had a fumoto valve on the b6 passat. Made draining into a small gas can easy. Opening the valve while hot is a little annoying on the hand

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

*Walmart Mobil 1 0w40 Oil change for $25 w filter*

Thanks again for all suggestions. I guess I should be wearing hand protection while changing oil.

I know everyone is suggesting VW 502 oil. I was planning on using the Castrol Edge 0w40 but with the current Mobil 1 rebate, it is almost a no brainer to go with their 0w40 if bought at Walmart to make the rebate work.

$25.xx for 5 quart jug from Walmart
send in receipts and get $12 back for each 5 quarts.
Oil change should only cost me around $25 for a full synthetic oil change for the 2013 VW CC RLine.

Rebate must be submitted by May 30, 2017

https://mobiloil.com/en/promotion/mobil-promotions


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Keep in mind that no matter what brand or weight oil you use, it must carry the VW 501 or 502 spec on the back of the container. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Scoper50 said:


> Keep in mind that no matter what brand or weight oil you use, it must carry the VW 501 or 502 spec on the back of the container.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


501 is needed for the R8 v10, which is a 10w60

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ohcc (Nov 1, 2017)

dipstick extraction is a not so commom method, but it is effective , easy and cleaner...

see a DAP diy video on how-to here...
https://youtu.be/vwx8B2tYVbw


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ohcc said:


> dipstick extraction is a not so commom method, but it is effective , easy and cleaner...
> 
> see a DAP diy video on how-to here...
> https://youtu.be/vwx8B2tYVbw


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We sell two different Oil Extractors at ECS Tuning.

Here is the link to one that just Extracts: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_11_17_2017
FREE Shipping

Here is the link to our 6 Liter Fluid Extractor/Filler System: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_11_17_2017
FREE Shipping and now discounted 23% off list.

Chuck


----------



## jrwsound (Nov 27, 2017)

Just bought my first VW!!! LOVE this pristine 09' CC 2.0 with only 85k...

What is the difference between these?

Synthoil Premium Engine Oil 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-liqui_moly-parts/synthoil-premium-engine-oil-5w-40-5-liter/2041~liq/

Leichtlauf High Tech Engine Oil 
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-liqui_moly-parts/leichtlauf-high-tech-engine-oil-5w-40-5-liter/2332~liq/ 

And thanks SO much for the referral!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jrwsound said:


> Just bought my first VW!!! LOVE this pristine 09' CC 2.0 with only 85k...
> 
> What is the difference between these?
> 
> ...


Liquid Moly Oil:

Long service life for the engine due to very high level of protection against wear 
Miscible and compatible with commercially-available engine oils. 
Rapid oil delivery at low temperatures 
Very high lubrication reliability at high and low temperatures 
Very high shear and ageing stability 
Outstanding engine cleanliness 
Smooth engine running characteristics
Reduces fuel consumption and pollutant emissions
Optimum oil pressure at all engine speeds 
Tested with catalytic converters and proven performance with turbochargers 
Extremely low evaporation losses


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jrwsound said:


> Just bought my first VW!!! LOVE this pristine 09' CC 2.0 with only 85k...
> 
> What is the difference between these?
> 
> ...


 Leichtlauf High Tech is a top quality low-friction engine oil for all-season use in gasoline and diesel engines with multi-valve and turbocharging technology. The combination of innovative base oils – based on synthesis technology and the latest additive technology – guarantees an engine oil that reduces oil and fuel consumption while ensuring fast lubrication of the engine.

Properties:

Smooth engine running
Rapid oil delivery at low temperatures
Optimum oil pressure at all engine speeds
High lubrication reliability at high and low temperatures
High shear and ageing stability
Saves fuel and reduces pollutant emission
Long engine service life due to high level of protection against wear
Outstanding engine cleanliness
Tested with catalytic converters and performance proven with turbochargers
Miscible and compatible with commercially-available engine oils


Chuck


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*changed*

I changed oil/filter two days ago. Bought the oil @ Walmart, 5 qts of Mobil-1 0W40 for $19.98, the OEM filter (06J-115-403-Q) @ VW dealer for $13.15. New crush washer. Easy job, though I do let the old oil drain for quite awhile.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

ECS Tuning said:


> Leichtlauf High Tech is a top quality low-friction engine oil for all-season use in gasoline and diesel engines with multi-valve and turbocharging technology. The combination of innovative base oils – based on synthesis technology and the latest additive technology – guarantees an engine oil that reduces oil and fuel consumption while ensuring fast lubrication of the engine.
> 
> Properties:
> 
> ...


Holy Crap, can we get ECS Tuning out of here? They butt in on every post mostly trying to sell their stuff. It's preventing constructive conversation.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Scoper50 said:


> Holy Crap, can we get ECS Tuning out of here? They butt in on every post mostly trying to sell their stuff. It's preventing constructive conversation.


a user asked a question about two products they sell with links to those products. They replied. What's your issue?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

DasCC said:


> a user asked a question about two products they sell with links to those products. They replied. What's your issue?


It’s not just this thread. ECS Tuning has been butting in on multiple threads peddling their products. If someone comes in wanting to know what kind of oil they should be using I don’t think we need a vendor chiming in with links to products they sell. It’s completely biased and pushy. It also disrupts otherwise good forum conversations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I really shouldn't say anything since I don't want to start a this vendor vs this vendor sort of beef, but this is exactly why I try to limit my posts to just answering questions or giving insight as a fellow enthusiast.
I've been a VW enthusiast longer than I've worked for NGP, and I will always be a VW enthusiast no matter where I work (unless GM is listening and needs a new Corvette test driver :laugh.
Like everyone else on this forum, I come here to learn more about our cars, see how others are modifying them and spread what knowledge I have. 
If a specific question is asked such as "Hey, does anyone know where I can find such and such part." and I know that we've got it, then I might post a link to it.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I really shouldn't say anything since I don't want to start a this vendor vs this vendor sort of beef, but this is exactly why I try to limit my posts to just answering questions or giving insight as a fellow enthusiast.
> I've been a VW enthusiast longer than I've worked for NGP, and I will always be a VW enthusiast no matter where I work (unless GM is listening and needs a new Corvette test driver :laugh.
> Like everyone else on this forum, I come here to learn more about our cars, see how others are modifying them and spread what knowledge I have.
> If a specific question is asked such as "Hey, does anyone know where I can find such and such part." and I know that we've got it, then I might post a link to it.


I don’t have a problem with that at all. I saw a post in a different forum where a guy was trying to troubleshoot a suspension noise. And there ECS Tuning was peddling their complete suspension refresh kit which had every bushing in the entire suspension. I was like, really? The guy doesn’t need an entire suspension bushing kit.


----------



## blooze (Nov 30, 2015)

I understand Scoper50's concerns, but I also appreciate the knowledge that some vendors bring to the forums. Linking a product may be the price of that knowledge. 

Charles' help and input along with when he does recommend a part/product is a nice balance. 

Vendors that abuse the forum and spam their products will most likely not find it worth it and may lose some sales.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Leichlauf high tech is synthetic technology, aka Group III, highly refined (hydro-cracked) petroleum oil

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

DasCC said:


> a user asked a question about two products they sell with links to those products. They replied. What's your issue?


Thank You DasCC

Chuck


----------

